# Denon DHT 590BA Replacement



## golf (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm looking at purchasing my first home theater system, and have been considering the Denon DHT 590BA. Based on the availabilty of this system online, I assume this system is being discontinued. Does anyone know if this is the case? If so, has there been any information released about the replacement system,the price point, and the expected release date?

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HomeTheaterShack. I am not very familiar with Denon's HTIB's (Home Theater in a Box)
Out of curiosity, what is your max budget?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It went discontinued in Best Buy's computers last month and can't be found be readily found online, which is a shame. At ~$600, this was an excellent starting point for many people.

Hopefully, there will be a replacement soon.


----------



## golf (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'm looking to spend up to $600. Any other recomendations/good deals on a 5.1in that price range?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, here's an active thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-lost-please-help-speaker-recommendation.html


----------

